# Holdover stripers



## Norman (Jan 1, 2015)

Going to have some fairly warm weather tomorrow and I think I'm gonna head up to Providence and fish for some holdovers.Reports thus far have been dismal to say the least but I got the itch and I need to scratch it.


----------



## windelov (Feb 29, 2016)

Well its winter again lol! I've fished the south shore salt ponds for holdover bass and done pretty well. Deep water and slow presentations. Hows it fare that far north up the bay?


----------



## Norman (Jan 1, 2015)

Nothing happening.With the mild Winter thus far I've made the time just coming up empty.


----------

